# What color for nursery???



## ASIinc. (May 1, 2009)

Ive been through about $300 worth of BenM paint and still we are not satisfied. We are going crazy here. The crib and dresser are white, glider is chocolate brown, trim is stained brown and and bedding and accessories are trend lab giggles.http://www.nurserydepot.com/cribbed...0-139157-4-1&gclid=CLSOp4Pim5oCFRpN5QodxhzN9Q
There is more yellow than you can see in the picture so that was going to be our next choice but I dont want to waste another $40. Its for a boy so it has to be a little boyish. Thanks for any help.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I can understand your wanting to "make this perfect" for him. You have to remember you're dealing with a baby and he could give a rats a$$ less about the color. He wants: food, to be dry, to be warm, to be cool, have human contact, human interaction; the rest is a bonus. Quit stressing about the color...in 20 years when you ask him what color the room was when he was born...he won't remember....move on and choose the color that works for you and enjoy the new little bundle of joy and good luck with delivery. You're headed down a wonderful path....


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Pick a wall colour that will go with all the Batman, Ironman, Football, Baseball, Transformer, Hockey, and whatever paraphenalia that will adorn those walls within the next few years.

Congrats too.


----------



## Quadfam4 (Apr 29, 2009)

I would go with white or some other nutral color. Congrats and good luck.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I personally would go with a mellow yellow. It's bright and cheery......

Don't stress over paint. Spend your time researching nursing as that is what he REALLY wants...........food.........


----------



## My Old House (May 1, 2009)

A light yellow is a good color for either sex. Be careful though, because it is always more intense when you get it up on the wall - in my experience. Err on the side of a pale yellow, IMO.


----------

